# Web Gallery Plugin/Software - recommendations?



## pwp (May 17, 2013)

CS6 won't run the now ancient (though perfect for my needs) custom web gallery template I patiently built back in CS2 days. I find the web gallery templates available through Bridge and Lightroom don't quite cut it for showing commercial clients their images.

The Turning Gate http://shop.theturninggate.net/ on the face of it looked like a great solution. So I got the $25 CE3 Gallery plugin. OMG it's HUGE! It's bloatware! It's so complex and poorly designed it ultimately defeated me. The galleries it is capable of generating are mostly terrific, but the mud you have to wade through to get there takes far too long and pushed my blood pressure to dangerous levels.

Can anyone point me in the direction of good, viable web gallery creation software/plugins? I'm not after freeware necessarily, just something that looks professional, is configurable and just works.

Thanks in advance.

-PW


----------



## pwp (May 21, 2013)

Doesn't anyone create client web galleries?

-PW


----------



## Halfrack (May 21, 2013)

Caught this one when Sal Cincotta did a marketing your photography business on Creative Live.

http://slideshowpro.com/ - hosted, but monthly fees
http://slideshowpro.net/ - buy it to host yourself

http://www.creativelive.com/instructor/sal-cincotta

I haven't had a chance to play with it yet, but give it a go and let me know.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 21, 2013)

I just use Lightroom. I understand that they might not be up to some clients specs but for the stuff I use web galleries for they work great.

Actually I use them a lot for specific shooting scenarios.


----------



## pwp (May 21, 2013)

Halfrack said:


> Caught this one when Sal Cincotta did a marketing your photography business on Creative Live.
> 
> http://slideshowpro.com/ - hosted, but monthly fees
> http://slideshowpro.net/ - buy it to host yourself
> ...



Slideshow Pro looks really great...but like it or not we're heading into the post-flash era. 
Plenty of clients and AD's are viewing on iPads or actually request non-flash delivery.

-PW


----------



## pwp (May 21, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> I just use Lightroom. I understand that they might not be up to some clients specs...


Yes the LR web gallery presets are useful, and can be made to look quite presentable. 
Unfortunately they don't provide the option of displaying the filename in the thumbnail view. 
For clients making high speed, deadline driven decisions this is a must.

-PW


----------



## Halfrack (May 21, 2013)

pwp said:


> Slideshow Pro looks really great...but like it or not we're heading into the post-flash era.
> Plenty of clients and AD's are viewing on iPads or actually request non-flash delivery.
> 
> -PW



I fully agree, iPads and their high resolution screen are the defacto review platform for clients. I don't seem to have an issue viewing the site from my iPad, as their Director product actually switches to HTML5 for iOS and Android devices.


----------

